# 'value pack' for Fassy



## wscaddie56 (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone willing to wade in on if these would be useable on the Charge? Anyone willing to flash them and find out?

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/value-pack-for-galaxy-s-leaked-includes-face-unlock-and-other-ics-features/


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

wscaddie56 said:


> Anyone willing to wade in on if these would be useable on the Charge? Anyone willing to flash them and find out?
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/value-pack-for-galaxy-s-leaked-includes-face-unlock-and-other-ics-features/


That's for the i9000 and will brick a fascinate just like it will brick a charge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wscaddie56 (Oct 19, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> That's for the i9000 and will brick a fascinate just like it will brick a charge.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ramparts, we always get the shaft with these CDMA phones. Thanks for the answer(and all the work of yours i've consumed) and i'll be sending you a 'seed' donation for the ics 'pre alpha' ROM you posted on xda the other day, hopefully the amount is not insulting.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

ive tried porting some of the stuff, but havent been all that succesful (for the fascinate)

i got the camera/camcorder working, but when trying to take a picture while recording (new feature) it crashes

ill revisit it another time i guess


----------



## mowbray1 (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry ,, i thought the thread was for a charge.. sure glad i didnt try out the possible upgrades..


----------

